# Vicious Bear Attack!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The following photographs are of an *actual* polar bear attack. Onlookers were powerless to help the victim who, according to recent reports, will likely recover despite the ferocity of the attack.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Give it a couple years then that fight will be a little more fair.  :lol: Thats pretty funny Finnegan.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Got me on that one!. 

That's a goodun.....much better than some other polar bear attack pics I've seen.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang ankle biters :lol:


----------

